# My Start Button Installed (pics) - thanks kam



## rabTT (Nov 14, 2006)

Thought I'd post a couple if pics of start button - sorry quality isn't all that great. I finally plucked up the courage to drill the hole..!! Also wanted to say a big thanks to *kam* for the 'proper' wiring info! I'll post HowTo images if anyone wants them


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Nice installation 8) 8)


----------



## boosted (Jun 3, 2007)

That looks OEM. Good job.


----------



## mde-tt (Aug 7, 2007)

Looks awesome, how does it work with the ignition key?

Brave move to drill, but it looks good.


----------



## rabTT (Nov 14, 2006)

Just turn the key to the accessory (acc) position, then press the button. I've wired it such a way that the key can still start the engine.


----------



## prt225TT (May 7, 2007)

Easy to wire up? Cost? Might be a nice mod for me to do if not too technical or expensive... :wink:

Paul


----------



## chrishTT (May 14, 2006)

ye a how-tp would be great
whats the total cost of the installation


----------



## rabTT (Nov 14, 2006)

Cost was simply the price of a Honda start button kit. You'd obviously have to take into consideration the cost of any tools you'd have to buy (best to beg/steal/borrow :wink: ) .. well, no steal! :x I bought my switch from *naresh* who originally got it from tarmaceater. However, the wiring diagram supplied wasn't exact, hence the thanks to *kam*. Anyone wanting more detailed info on the correct wiring set-up can ask here or PM me.

A 32mm holesaw was used for the hole and these can be got from B&Q/Homebase and the likes. Usually come as a set with the 32mm being the closet to the diameter of the ring. Now, you can either mount the button directly into the hole or, like me, you can press in a ring as used for your standard switches in the middle of your dash. This 'curls in' the edge of the dash finish and, IMO gives it a more OEM look.









measure once and measure again!









take a deep breathe ..









"..there's a hole in my TT, dear Liza, dear Liza"









insert ring









. . and press home


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

rabvtec said:


> Just turn the key to the accessory (acc) position, then press the button. I've wired it such a way that the key can still start the engine.


Makes the mod worthwhile....but I gotta ask..... why? This is like a "sort of" mod - surely to make this even 1/2 a mod you'd have relocated the ignition somewhere else and tried to mod the key.


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

Nice work!

Personally I would never have drilled a hole in my dash but seeing yours makes me wish I did! Great job!


----------



## aidb (Mar 19, 2003)

Love the way the button is counter sunk for that OEM look. 8)


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

You have PM! 8)


----------



## CurlyBoyJones (Feb 9, 2007)

I LIKE iTT 8)


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

Why do you keep the key start function operational. ???

btw, it looks great. 8)

Hans.


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

your a braver man than me, i fitted the button, but wouldnt have drilled tha dash. Love the way you used the OEM ring. It does look as if its always been there. 8)


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Looks 8) very OEM I like it better there than replacing one of the other switches


----------



## rabTT (Nov 14, 2006)

Hi *Naresh* .. you have PM mate 

@ *Iceman*, good question! :lol: I guess it is kinda like a failsafe but I'm not expecting any problems. It would be a simple case of bypassing the original wires rather than splicing into them if/when I change my mind. I took my lead from *kam*, who I think wires them this way .. so blame him!! :roll: :lol: :lol:

Thanks for all your comments guys.


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

I would disconnect the key start function and only make the button operational.

Hans.


----------



## TT_Broonster (Jan 28, 2007)

Nice button Rab - brave man! 

Got those back seats sorted yet?

By the way *Flash-Flash*! That was my delayed reaction flashing you from earlier this evening - I passed you on the road to Peebles. You wouldn't have seen me - I was disguised in a silver Ford Mondeo 8)


----------



## Davidch (Mar 5, 2007)

Great mod, your a brave man! One slip with the drill and you would have been in trouble!


----------



## Grinshady (Jun 20, 2006)

Looks Great, very nice job [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## rabTT (Nov 14, 2006)

TT_Broonster said:


> Nice button Rab - brave man!
> 
> Got those back seats sorted yet?
> 
> By the way *Flash-Flash*! That was my delayed reaction flashing you from earlier this evening - I passed you on the road to Peebles. You wouldn't have seen me - I was disguised in a silver Ford Mondeo 8)


Hey bud  and yep, that's definitely a heavy disguise!! [smiley=speechless.gif] OT, but what were you doing in Peebles .. breathing in some fresh air before heading back to West Lothian..?  :lol:

For now, I'm just enjoying the 'trick' feel that is the start button but I think I will disconnect in _old_ wiring soon. :roll:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

[smiley=thumbsup.gif] looks good rabdid you have all the safety gear on :lol:


----------



## rabTT (Nov 14, 2006)

Hi *trev* .. no, but I did have my "special plastic pants" on when drilling the hole!!

..that's a good caption corner pic, that! :lol:


----------



## TTCabrio (Jun 19, 2005)

Very very nicely installed!!! [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## S10TYG (Mar 7, 2007)

It looks excellent do you fancy fitting mine???


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

rabvtec said:


> Hi *trev* .. no, but I did have my "special plastic pants" on when drilling the hole!!
> 
> ..that's a good caption corner pic, that! :lol:


Bet you did mate, Rab when are you next going to cosco?
could do with more duster's, sure evelyn's nicking them :wink:


----------



## tt9060 (Mar 10, 2004)

looks good Rab, you got a PM.

anyone in central scotland want to help me out with this one, can travel, can bring beer (only after the work is done mind!)
ha haa haa

???


----------



## TT_Broonster (Jan 28, 2007)

rabvtec said:


> TT_Broonster said:
> 
> 
> > Nice button Rab - brave man!
> ...


Was down at Glentress doing some mountain biking after work. There's no chance of getting a bike rack on to my TT (well, there is but I wouldn't have one!) so the Mondeo does the job nicely. It certainly blends well into the background anyway


----------



## kam (Sep 25, 2003)

Great install Rob, you have taken it to another level :wink: 8)


----------



## rabTT (Nov 14, 2006)

Kind words, *kam* - thank you. Would've just been an ornament if it wasn't for your wiring help :wink:


----------



## JAAYDE (Aug 15, 2006)

nice work.. love the way it has been pressed into the dash it look like its been there all along..


----------



## kam (Sep 25, 2003)

rabvtec said:


> Kind words, *kam* - thank you. Would've just been an ornament if it wasn't for your wiring help :wink:


All part of helping a fellow member 8)


----------

